# Buffalo Competition



## Edmund (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was thinking Buffalo would be a good place to hold a competition. Buffalo is in New York but pretty far from NYC. The reason I think Buffalo would be a good competition is that it is in the U.S. so we could get alot of U.S. cubers but it is also very close to Canada. It would be a good Canada/U.S. event. I know where I live (Pittsburgh) is about 3-4 hours from Buffalo, and Toronto is alot closer than that. The distance between Buffalo and New York City is about 6.5-7 hours. It just seems like a good location. I will try to start something up for this competition if people think it is a good idea.
-Edmund


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 19, 2009)

Why make a competition so far from where you live? Why not just put it in Pittsburgh?


----------



## Edmund (Feb 19, 2009)

Because there was already a competition in Pittsburgh which didn't have such a great turn out, and it was fairly recent. December wasn't too far ago and I think Buffalo has potential for a good turn out.


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, then make it closer to NYC so I can go.=)


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 19, 2009)

Pittsburgh is just as far away from NYC as buffalo is. True, it's closer to Canada, but you aren't going to really get a lot of people. I know I probably won't be gong.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 19, 2009)

There are so many comps near NYC that would be the point of this event. To test new places and mix Canadian cubers with U.S. cubers. New York has had just in the past year: Fort Lee Winter 09 (hasn't happened yet), Newark Winter 09, Newark 08, Westchester Fall 08, Armonk 08, Princeton 08, Kearny Kardinal 08, 
Im not saying those competition were all in NYC but they were close enough. I live in Pittsburgh and I drove 7 hours for Newark Winter. Im just saying Buffalo I think sounds like a good location that should be tested


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually, if Dan isn't coming then maybe I should go because I'll have a better chance at 1st or 2nd place in square 1(as opposed to 3rd place)


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 19, 2009)

Of course, there was a competition a few months ago just a few miles from Buffalo - across the border, though.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NiagaraOpenSummer2008


----------



## Edmund (Feb 19, 2009)

I was gonna compete in that but I was on vacation then... . and that was in Canada so there was a very small U.S. show.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> There are so many comps near NYC that would be the point of this event. To test new places and mix Canadian cubers with U.S. cubers. New York has had just in the past year: Fort Lee Winter 09 (hasn't happened yet), Newark Winter 09, Newark 08, Westchester Fall 08, Armonk 08, Princeton 08, Kearny Kardinal 08, Cornell 08.


There was the Niagara Open last summer in Niagara Falls...

anyway, I'd be interested in going to a Buffalo competition, I live near Toronto.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 21, 2009)

I was going to go to it but it was the same day we dropped my sister off for college in CA. 
i was surprised by the small u.s. turnout at Niagara Open


----------



## Tyson (Feb 21, 2009)

Why Buffalo? Do you have resources there?


----------



## Edmund (Feb 21, 2009)

I said Buffalo just to see if there would be interest. I thought there might be because it is close to Toronto and, the drives from New York City, Pittsburgh, and Detroit aren't too bad.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 22, 2009)

Detroit wouldn't be terrible, but crossing the border twice can be more of a pain than you'd think. >.>


----------



## Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

Did you list Cornell as a competition near NYC? 

According to Google Maps:
225 mi – about 4 hours 10 mins (up to 5 hours 0 mins in traffic)


----------



## Edmund (Feb 22, 2009)

my bad. im sorry. its still sort of close but i should have looked more closely at that.


----------



## Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know that the turnout would be much different from Niagara 2008. If it were organized, I'd expect it to be by canadianCubing.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 1, 2009)

Good to know. They are pretty busy right now (TOW, Motor City, and Ohio) so I might bring this up over the summer for a competition idea.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 2, 2009)

If you're really willing to organize this competition in Buffalo, you should realize that you will have to drive out there at least once before the competition, maybe more times, just to check out venues that are available there, and make sure it fulfills your needs. There's much more to picking a venue than it seems, which makes it hard to pick and set up one that's so far out of town.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, I know. My dad went to college in Buffalo and my grandparents live there so I'm there alot.


----------

